# How big



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

Ty is 15 weeks old and he seems to be growin fast...REAL fast. I read in one of my maltese books a way you could weigh your puppy is to get on the scale, weigh yourself, then pick your puppy up and weigh yourself again and whateva the difference is, that's how much your pup weighs. Well my scale is sayin that Ty is 5lbs (big boy!







) . Could anyone give me an estimate of how big he may be? I know there's no definite answer but I was wondering if anyone had a clue of how big he might get? There are lil carriers and things I want to buy him but I hesitate because Im not to sure how big he may get. Thanks in advance!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's really hard to say how big he'll get. I've heard of some stopping growing earlier than others. He could be having a spurt and then end up slowing down a lot. 

If you know the size of his dam and sire and the lines behind them, that would be the best way to determine his size. I would ask the breeder what she/he thinks.

Some people say to double and add a pound to the 12-week weight but that doesn't always hold true.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he came from a reputable breeder, that's the best place to ask about his expected adult size. 5 lbs at 15 weeks should give you a nice big boy to love. You can always stop by the vet and put him on the scale. Sometime home scales aren't good at weighing little things.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when sprite was like 4 months old, she was only 2.5 lbs. and now she's full grown and at 6.5 lbs.


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks yall!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

This chart is quite helpful to me. It's says for yorkies but I have been told that it is actually a toy breed chart, not just for yorkies.

http://home.comcast.net/~kkingpdx/puppygrowthchart.html

But like others have said, nothing is for sure. The parents and grandparents are a big factor if you can find out how big they are.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

It's soooooo hard to tell at this age.

Sylphide didn't fit the double the 12 week rule. She was 2.7 1bs at 12 weeks, and now weighs a very slim, muscular 9 lbs.

Shrek, on the other hand, was a large guy to start. He weighed over 5 1lbs at 13 weeks. He was weighing in the 9 lb range at 6 months, but has dropped to the 8 lb range. He's a big fellow--it'll be interesting to see how he tops out.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey also didn't fit the rule...at 12 weeks she was 4.5 pounds and now at 16 months she is 7.4 pounds. She isn't skinny, she eats very well. Both of her parents were in the the average and I thought she would be on the larger size when I got her.


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks again.


----------

